# Hang out at AC!



## Nezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to AC again this year, will be my third time  However, as my 5th con as well, I have always just wandered around and had short chats with random furs, sort of like a shotgun effect. While that has been alright, I would like someone to hang out with for a bit. I know of a good Chinese Buffet in the area of AC, or at least it was there in '07. I like to play games, any kind really, aside from sports, even if I suck at them. Also enjoy walking around the con, mainly the artist alley and dealer's den. If anyone's interested, let me know!


----------

